# Masterbuilt Smoker and Chicken Wings - Water, No Water, No Pan?



## courtland (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm about to smoke some whole chicken wings with Jeff's rub recipe in my Masterbuilt 30" Gen 2.  I've smoke wings in it before and they come out pretty good at 275F for about 1.5 hours with about a cup of water in the pan and the wings on the upper 2 racks.

Would they come out crispier if I don't put water in the pan?  

What if I removed the pan completely?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

Water is not needed. Yes they will turn out better skin wise without the water. Dry the skin really good before you smoke.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

Wrap the pan with foil for easy cleanup or use a drip pan to keep the grease to a minimum. Happy wing smoking. timber.


----------

